# Need help installing linux-c6-flashplugin11



## walterbyrd (Jan 30, 2017)

I cannot even seem to find a valid port. 

I am using FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64. I am using Firefix 50.0.2. 

Could somebody walk me through this?


----------



## ASX (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

There is a specific section about the flashplayer plugin.


EDIT: Oops, I misread, please disregard.


----------



## ASX (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.freshports.org/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
"No installation instructions: this port has been deleted."


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

www/flashplayer


https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=428854


----------



## macondo (Jan 30, 2017)

Forget about flash, you're not gonna get an app per se as in Linux/Windows.
Get the extension HTML5 from Firefox. Click on it and get a list, I chose: YouTube ALL HTML5
restart Firefox or reboot and try it on Youtube.

Firefox > Extensions > HTML5 > YouTubeAll HTML5


----------

